

Ask HN: Did you watch the Crunchies? What did you think of it? - imkevingao

So last night I decided to stay in, order some Chinese food and watched the Crunchies... My friends won't understand but it's fine haha. What did you guys think of the Crunchies this year? I thought it was certainly better than last year, but something still seemed to be missing ~~ what are your thoughts?
======
imkevingao
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/21/the-crunchies-awards-
livest...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/21/the-crunchies-awards-livestream-
video/)

------
aDemoUzer
Any idea where I can watch the archives?

